# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Tweeduizendentienwensen..........

## kaatjekakel

Ik wens iedereen voor 2010:
- veel liefs
- veel gezondheid
- veel mooie dromen
- lekker slapen
- allle dagen pret
- rust, orde en regelmaat
- en voor iedereen die het gebruiken kan heel veel nieuwe onderdelen (nieuw hoofdinhoud voor mij, voor Tess, nieuwe rug voor Agnes, nieuwe haardos voor Luusssss want dan kan haar vogeltje de oude krijgen) en voor iedereen die ik vergeten ben datgene wat je nodig bent

Liefs,
Kakel

----------


## Sylvia93

Ben het helemaal met je eens Kakel!

----------


## Tess71

Kakel dat vind ik een hele goede wens, ons hoofd is op dit moment under cunstruction :EEK!: maar volgens de lijn der verwachting wordt dit in 2011 afgerond......... :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Hahaha .... ons kakel heeft wééral een goede gevonden; Super!!

Ik wens iedereen veel liefde en een rustig en ontspannen gevoel toe!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Kaatje, hahaha die is goed een nieuwe haardos voor mij zodat mijn vogel de oude kan krijgen  :Smile: 

Ik wens iedereen voor 2010;
- *veel* liefde, geluk, gezondheid, positiviteit, moed, doorzettingsvermogen, slaap, mooie dromen, mooie/blije herinneringen en gebeurtenissen, rust, ontspanning, creativiteit en vriendschappen!
- *weinig of geen* pijn, verdriet, zorgen, stress, frustratie, eenzaamheid, nachtmerries, ongemakken en andere negatieve dingen... owja en geen ongelukken!

Liefs en een dikke knuffel Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Ik wens onze Syll een héél fijne verjaardag vandaag in dit jaar op deze dag  :Wink: !!

Knuff Xx Ag

----------

